#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Fugro-Jason Product Suite Now Available on Microsoft Windows

## ali12

*Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2 now supported on Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP in addition to Linux.
*

Fugro-Jason today announced Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2, the latest version of its flagship product Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW). For the first time, all Fugro-Jason products will be available for all current Microsoft Windows operating environments. JGW 8.2 integrates geological, geophysical, petrophysical and rock physics information into a single consistent model of the earth. Fugro-Jason is a leader in reservoir characterization technology for the oil and gas industry.

JGW 8.2 represents a strategic technology move on our part to expand the platform options for our clients, said Brad Woods, Fugro-Jason General Manager of Application Engineering. Our development team leveraged the leading edge tools available in the Microsoft platform to deliver a high performance alternative to our well-regarded Linux version. In addition, clients can now use all Fugro-Jason products in a single Windows-based operating environment if they so choose.

JGW is a seismic to simulation suite of applications that together enable users to build a single consistent model of the earth that can be used to locate hydrocarbons and drive drilling and production programs. With JGW, seismic, well log and statistical data can be directly input and used to calculate a geologic model or series of models. JGW 8.2 includes 3D seismic inversion, wavelet estimation, geostatistical inversion, AVA simultaneous inversion, rock physics, petrophysics, reservoir modeling and advanced analysis and 3D visualization.

This version also introduces the Multi-Attribute Well Interpolator (MAWI) application, which provides a new and better method for building low frequency geologic models driven by seismic attributes. MAWI is a new JGW application that makes it easier to make accurate low frequency models of JGW inversions. Available as an add-on module, MAWI is used by petrophysicists and geologists as part of the overall reservoir characterization workflow.



Fugro-Jason has always placed a heavy emphasis on research and development, adding new capabilities and supporting new software architectures that will bring more value to our clients, said Eric Adams, Fugro-Jason Managing Director. With JGW 8.2 we extend the platform options for our clients, provide a unified platform for those that desire it, and add important new modeling functionality.

JGW 8.2 will be released to clients in July of 2010.See More: Fugro-Jason Product Suite Now Available on Microsoft Windows

----------


## ali12

*Fugro-Jason Launches Workbench 8.2 for Windows*

March 31, 2010

Fugro-Jason has launched Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW) 8.2, the latest version of its flagship product. For the first time, all Fugro-Jason products will be available for all current Microsoft Windows operating environments. JGW 8.2 integrates geological, geophysical, petrophysical and rock physics information into a single consistent model of the earth.

JGW 8.2 represents a strategic technology move on our part to expand the platform options for our clients, said Brad Woods, General Manager of Application Engineering, Fugro-Jason.

Our development team leveraged the leading-edge tools available in the Microsoft platform to deliver a high-performance alternative to our well-regarded Linux version. In addition, clients can now use all Fugro-Jason products in a single Windows-based operating environment if they so choose.

----------


## ali12

JGW includes 3D seismic inversion, wavelet estimation, geostatistical inversion, AVA simultaneous inversion, rock physics, petrophysics, reservoir modeling and more advanced analysis and 3D visualization. As a result, geological, geophysical, petrophysical and rock mechanics information integrates into a single consistent model of the earth.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
EPlus

Analysis, Interpretation and Display

The Fugro-Jason EPlus set of applications is designed from the ground up as a lithologic interpretation environment, meaning it is designed to properly handle both geologic and geophysical data in a smooth, seamless, efficient manner. Seismic interpretation workstations are typically poor at incorporating geologic data, and geologic workstations are typically poor at incorporating seismic data. Fugro-Jason is designed to handle both in a truly integrated fashion, which allows you to make better reservoir management decisions.

The EPlus module provides a rich working environment providing the following functions:

    * 3D Volume View and Body Checking
    * Section View
    * Map View
    * Well Log Editor
    * Cross Plots and Histograms
    * Layer and Horizon Attribute Extractions
    * Data Links - GeoFrame, Landmark, FloGRID, 123DI

Volume Viewing and Body Checking

The Volume View and Body Checking application is designed for rapid investigation of large data sets, both for interpretation and detailed quantitative and qualitative analysis of data. In the following series of figures we show seismic data being integrated with well logs to generate an acoustic impedance data set. We then use reservoir property relationships to quickly and accurately map out the productive reservoir components, ending with a net pay map for the main pay interval.

The Volume View also features a Well Planner that allows you to interactively pick a track through selected targets and create a pseudo-well from any of your data volumes for prediction of drilling results.

The Volume View features the following data interrogation methods:

    * 3D Volume Rendering
    * Inline slice
    * Crossline slice
    * Horizontal slice (time or depth)
    * Oblique slice (can be rotated to any position)

These slicers can be used in any combination, and can be combined with interpreted horizons, which can be displayed as flat colored surfaces, time slices, or as attributes of any selected cube.

The Body Checking system is a true 3D Volume Interpretation and Analysis system that relies on deterministic rock property relationships to establish what is and what isn't reservoir quality rock. It is much faster than traditional line and trace picking, it allows you to incorporate more volumes into your analysis, and it helps you plan the development of your reservoir more efficiently and accurately, saving time and money. The Volume View application offers unprecedented performance on a desktop or laptop computer at nearly inconsequential prices.
Section View and Interpretation

The Section View can display time or depth data, along inlines, cross lines, or any multi-segment arbitrary line, which the user can draw with the mouse in the base map. As with the base map, a title bar is provided with both main and subtitles, and the user has complete control over display types (wiggle, density, smoothed density) and color palette. Multiple overlays of trace data sets, horizons, and wells can be constructed and the plot list saved for future retrieval. Full-scale CGM+ plots can also be made from this module for management presentation. The Section View also supports horizon flattening, including interpretation on the flattened section. Interpretation functions include point mode, draw mode, plus continuous and auto tracking mode. EPlus also includes horizon interpolation and snapping onto either seismic or property data, allowing rapid integrated interpretation of combined seismic, impedance, and other lithologic (e.g. porosity) volumes. The interpretation function is linked to the Map View and to the Volume View, so that you can see the progression of your interpretation in both viewers as you build up the structural and stratigraphic framework.
Map View

The Map View serves both a data selection and data viewing function. In any of the algorithmic products where selection of a trace gate is required, the selection can be made interactively on the base map by dragging the cursor to describe a 2D arbitrary line or a 3D volume.

The Map View supports editing functions for horizons, including interpolation, extrapolation, and smoothing with a number of filter operators to choose from. Editing to remove unwanted points via defined polygons is supported as well. Volumetric calculations and free-form arithmetic operations using multiple horizon files are also possible. In addition, each displayed horizon can be contoured, either with itself or some other horizon file. Culture data are also supported, and scaled hardcopy (CGM+) can be produced for management displays.
Well Log Editor

The Well Log Editor is an integral part of any reservoir characterization workflow using seismic data and wavelet estimation. It shows the synthetic tie of the well to the seismic, given the selected wavelet. The Well Log Editor is integrated with the Wavelet Estimation process via inter-process communication (IPC), so that the log synthetics automatically refresh whenever the selected wavelet changes, and the wavelet is flagged for re-estimation whenever the editing of the log changes. All the standard log-editing capabilities are supported, including bulk shift, stretch and squeeze, and editing of any of the logs. The time-depth relationship is preserved so that edits in the time log to tie it to the seismic alter the time-depth relationship to keep everything consistent with the original depth sonic. Checkshot corrections can be applied, and well tops can be entered and edited. Importantly, synthetics can be generated using an EarthModel solid model to incorporate structure around the well into the synthetics. The user has full control over the layout of the panels and displays.
Crossplots and Histograms

Crossplots and Histograms are used to analyze data or relationships between data. The Workbench supports cross plots in multiple dimensions by using color and shapes in addition to the two axes, and histograms can be overlain in a single display to compare multiple data sets with similar ranges, or a multipanel histogram can be used to compare data sets with differing ranges. Trace data, horizon data, or well data can be analyzed in the program, in either time or depth. User-controlled data reduction options make the analysis of large files practical. Once displayed, the user can set cutoffs or polygons to segregate the data, and can fit polynomial relationships to the data or subsets of the data (using the cutoffs or polygons.) These tools are dynamically linked to other displays such as Section View, Map View, Well Log View, etc., and the cutoffs or polygoned data will be highlighted.
Well Log View

The Well Log View lets you view multiple well logs from various wells independent of their X, Y location. You can open as many panels as you like, set the vertical axis to time, TVD, or MD, and put whichever curves you want in any panel.

The Well Log View interacts with the Crossplots and Histograms program such that when you place the cursor in the well log view, the crosshair in the crossplot of the same well will show you which point it is. Conversely, clicking on points in the Crossplot (or enclosing them with polygons) will highlight the corresponding points in the Well log view. This interaction allows for rapid assessment of how rock properties help discriminate the desired geologic units.
Data Links

The Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW) is designed to sit downstream of the regional interpretation and mapping system and therefore must be able to import data from a wide variety of systems. It does this through tight links to:

    * Landmark's SeisWorks and OpenWorks
    * GeoFrame link to GeoQuests IESX system
    * ASCII and LAS links for other data
    * Custom links to proprietary software within our customer base.

The Workbench also sits upstream of reservoir simulation systems, and therefore exports data via RESCUE to:

    * FloGrid
    * Gocad
    * Others accepting ECL format

Since it sits between these systems, many customers refer to the Workbench as a Data Integration System. Data to be imported includes seismic surveys, interpreted seismic horizons, velocity data, and well logs and tops.
Summary

EPlus is an excellent platform for comprehensive analysis of multi-disciplinary geoscience data, and contains a rich set of tools for well tying, 2D and 3D data viewing, line and volume interpretation, project data management, information analysis, and visualization. It is particularly well suited to the volume analysis of rock property data derived from multi-disciplinary input. These tools fit well within a large-scale interpretation, mapping, reservoir characterization, and reservoir simulation environment, but are also suitable as a complete standalone interpretation, analysis, well tying, and visualization system for smaller operations.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
InverTracePlus

Constrained Sparse Spike Inversion

InverTracePlus transforms seismic data to an acoustic impedance log at every trace. Acoustic impedance is a property of the rock layer itself, unlike seismic amplitude, which is a property of the interface between two acoustic layers.

The asset team uses acoustic impedance to produce more accurate and detailed structural and stratigraphic interpretations than can be obtained from seismic (or seismic attribute) interpretation. In many geological environments acoustic impedance has a strong relationship to petrophysical properties such as porosity, lithology, and fluid saturation. Moreover, the acoustic impedance models are more readily understood (versus seismic attributes) by all members of the asset team, and can enable better overall communication within the team.

The Constrained Sparse Spike Inversion (CSSI) algorithm is the centerpiece of InverTracePlus and is the state of the art implementation of non-linear sparse spike technology. InverTracePlus produces high quality acoustic impedance volumes from full or post-stack seismic data. The four output volumes are:

    * Full Bandwidth Impedance
    * Band-Limited Impedance
    * Reflectivity model
    * Low frequency component

These volumes are used in unique workflows to design better drilling programs, resulting in higher productivity well.

A key test of any seismic inversion algorithm is its ability to solve the wedge model. InverTracePlus clearly is able to solve the wedge model as shown in these images.

Mouse Over a Title to View the Related Image
Benefits

Inversion of seismic data to impedance improves exploration and reservoir management success, producing more hydrocarbons with fewer, more highly productive wells. Among the improvements are:

    *

      Higher resolution through reduction of the wavelet effects, tuning and side lobes.
    *

      Incorporation of low frequencies not contained in the seismic data.
    *

      Increase asset team interaction through the use of layer based (versus interface) acoustic impedance models that are readily understood by all asset team members.
    *

      Accurate rock property modeling, as impedance can be related to several key rock/petrophysical properties such as porosity, lithology, and water saturation.

    *

      Better understanding of the accuracy of seismic processing and acquisition, well log data and quality, and quality of input interpretations. Through rigorous tying of the wells to the seismic and estimation of the waveform that is in the earth and the seismic inversion of the data back to well control, the asset team can better understand accuracy and consistency of their input data.

Since drilling costs account for the majority of the total E&P costs, reducing the number of wells required to exploit a field will have a significant impact on profitability.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
Wavelets

Normal Incidence and Angle Seismic Wavelet Estimation

Wavelet and Amplitude SpectrumFugro-Jason has invested a great deal of resources in developing and implementing the most advanced wavelet estimation methods and a wide variety of QC capabilities to ensure that a high-quality wavelet is obtained.

Accurate wavelet estimation is absolutely critical to the success of any seismic inversion. The inferred shape of the seismic wavelet may strongly influence the seismic inversion results and therefore subsequent assessments of the reservoir quality.

Inversion is a two-step process. In step one, the seismic wavelet is estimated. In step two, that wavelet is used to estimate the seismic reflectivity. The final acoustic impedance is derived from that estimated seismic reflectivity. Therefore if the wavelet is incorrect, the seismic inversion results will be invalid.
Methodology

The Wavelets module encompasses several methods:

    * Model-driven wavelet phase and amplitude spectrum estimation at well control.
    * Wavelet amplitude spectrum estimation with and without well control.
    * Wavelet constant-phase spectrum estimation with and without well control.
    * AVA/AVO wavelet estimation for input partial stacks.

Key features common to these methods are:

    * The methods may be applied to single wells, or multiple wells simultaneously.
    * Dip and well deviations are handled by stratigraphic mapping to the selected traces.
    * Seismic traces selected for the estimation are completely at the users control.
    * Extensive QC displays are provided.

Model-Driven Wavelet Phase and Amplitude Spectrum Estimation

The wavelet amplitude and phase spectra can be estimated in a statistical manner from the seismic data only or with usage of well control. The availability of one or more wells with sonic and density logs opens an additional option for the process of estimating the wavelet. Statistical techniques are used to obtain an initial wavelet, which is then used to generate an initial well synthetic. When the estimated (constant) phase of the statistical wavelet is consistent with the final result from the model-driven method, the wavelet estimation converges more quickly than when you start with a zero phase assumption. Minor edits and stretch/squeeze can be applied to the well to better align the events, and then the wavelet phase and amplitude spectra are estimated.
Integrated Well Log Editor

Accurate wavelet estimation requires accurate tie of the impedance log to the seismic. Errors in well tie can result in phase or frequency artifacts in the wavelet estimation. Therefore, the Wavelets package is tightly integrated with the Well Log Editor of the EPlus module of the Workbench. If the wavelet is re-estimated or refined, the displays in the well log editor are automatically updated. Similarly, if the well is edited, an information message appears to prompt the user to re-estimate the wavelet with the new well tie.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
StatMod MC

Geostatistical Inversion

StatMod MC yields far greater vertical detail than available from standard seismic inversions. It integrates high resolution well data with low resolution 3D seismic, and provides high vertical detail near and away from well control. StatMod MC generates reservoir models with geologically plausible shapes and provides a clear quantification of uncertainty to assess risk. Highly-detailed petrophysical models are generated, ready for input to reservoir flow simulation.
Realistic, Highly Detailed 3D Numerical Models of Rock and Reservoir Properties

Fugro-Jason StatMod MCStatMod MC combines geostatistics and advanced statistical physics with innovative seismic inversion methods to integrate disparate data from multiple sources and generate reservoir models that can be used to reliably quantify
uncertainty for risk assessment and reduction. StatMod MC goes beyond traditional geostatistics and seismic inversion to:

    * Integrate high resolution well data with low resolution 3D seismic
    * Improve the vertical detail over deterministic seismic inversions
    * Produce reservoir property models with geologically-plausible shapes
    * Quantify model uncertainty for scenario analysis and risk assessment
    * Generate highly detailed petrophysical models ready for input to reservoir flow simulation

With StatMod MC, geologists, geophysicists and other geoscientists can build highly detailed realistic 3D numerical reservoir models with more accurate estimates of uncertainty and less bias.
Joint inversion of impedance and lithofacies

StatMod MC simultaneously inverts for impedance and discrete property types, or lithofacies, instead of taking a two-step approach as is done by conventional inversion and geomodeling algorithms. Not only does simulating lithofacies and impedance realizations in one sweep save time as opposed to doing so sequentially, it also enhances the accuracy of the results as significant synergies between the two can be leveraged during the inversion. Once such highly detailed models of impedance and lithofacies have been generated, any number of additional petrophysical properties (e.g. porosity) can be jointly cosimulated from them.

The way StatMod MC conceptually works is deceptively simple and consists of the following steps:

   1. Statistical Modeling. Each source of input information (e.g., wells, cores, seismic) is represented in the form of a probability distribution function (PDF) characterized in geostatistical terms (histograms and variograms). The histograms and variograms are obtained from log analysis, rock physics modeling and geological insight. The histograms define the likelihood of different values at any given point, while the variograms give essentially the characteristic scale and texture of the geological features in lateral and vertical directions.
   2. Bayesian Inference. Bayesian inference techniques are used to merge these individual PDFs together and obtain a posterior PDF conditioned on all known and assumed information. This posterior PDF represents the overlap between all of the input PDFsthink of it as some sort of evidence fusion. The advantage of this approach is that the weight assigned to each input data source is automatically determined by the algorithm, thus removing subjectivity.
   3. Inversion and Cosimulation. A customized Markov Chain Monte Carlo algorithm is used to obtain statistically fair samples from the posterior PDF. A fair sample in this case means volumes of rock and reservoir properties of interest (e.g., P-impedance, lithotype, porosity, water saturation). Because all of the input data is effectively inverted simultaneously, significant synergies can be exploited, thus producing models that are of greater detail, accuracy and realism than otherwise possible. The Geostatistical Inversion and cosimulation procedures are iterated until a model is found that matches all information, from geological expectations to well logs, seismic, and production history.
   4. Uncertainty Assessment. Estimates of uncertainty are made by producing a series of slightly different realizations and scenarios. Different realizations are produced by repeating the above steps with different random seeds. Different scenarios are produced by targeting the uncertainty in the more sensitive parameters. Together, such analyses give an intuitive and accurate handle on development risk and uncertainty, given what is known about the subsurface.
      Uncertainty

Geostatistical Inversion makes it possible to generate multiple predictions, each of which honors the known input information and is a plausible model of what the reservoir might look like. This is a significant advantage. Multiple plausible predictions provide an intuitive understanding of uncertainty associated with any given model.

An accurate understanding of uncertainty is critical for risk assessment, scenario analyses and sensitivity analyses. These evaluations depend on the ability to identify which data sources are most likely to reduce the overall uncertainty prediction and to properly weight redundant data. For example, well data is almost always preferentially clustered in higher pay areas. The redundancy of the information coming from such wells needs to be properly accounted for in order to avoid biasing the predictions. Once uncertainty is adequately captured, different realizations and scenarios can be ranked--only then can risk be evaluated and informed decisions be made.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
RockTrace

Simultaneous AVA/AVO Inversion
RockTrace Paper
Fluid and lithology identification using Simultaneous Angle Dependent Inversion, Burgos Basin, Mexico

Since its introduction in the fall of 2000, RockTrace has significantly impacted the way the industry uses and incorporates PSTM seismic. It is the only technology that quantitatively integrates well log elastic rock properties and AVA seismic to produce calibrated quantitative 3D volumes of rock properties.

RockTrace builds on the InverTracePlus technology by extending it to the AVO domain. In InverTracePlus, the constraints applied are in terms of acoustic impedance (Zp). In RockTrace, the objective is to solve for shear impedance (Zs) and density in addition to acoustic impedance, so the constraints are set for all three parameters independently. The parameterization can be in terms of triplets of elastic parameters:

    * Zp Zs and density
    * Zp, Vp/Vs and density
    * P-Sonic S-Sonic and density
    * Vp, Vs and density

When applied in global mode, just like in InverTracePlus, a spatial control term is added to the objective function and large subsets of traces are inverted globally at the same time. The RockTrace seismic inversion algorithm takes multiple angle-stacked seismic data sets and generates three elastic parameter volumes as output. The algorithm is an extension to the global multi-trace seismic inversion algorithms in the InverTracePlus program, which takes a single seismic data volume as input and produces a single impedance volume (one of the sets above) as output. While the RockTrace algorithm is generalized for three elastic parameters, many of the principals and constraints of the other programs remain.

This is unique in the industry and brings the following significant advantages:

    *

      The elastic parameters are real rock properties that can be directly related to reservoir properties.
    *

      No approximations are made as the full Knott-Zoeppritz equations are used.
    *

      Full allowance for amplitude and phase variations with offset. This is done by deriving unique wavelets for each input partial stack.
    *

      The elastic parameters themselves can be directly constrained during the seismic inversion.
    *

      Rock physics relationships can be applied constraining pairs of elastic parameters to each other.
    *

      Enhanced robustness against noise as all input data must conform to a single output model.
    *

      Final elastic parameter models optimally reproduce the input seismic, as this is part of the seismic inversion optimization.
    *

      Analysis of QC issues easier and more precise because process is integrated with all data conforming to a single model.

Since RockTrace uses the full KZ, it supports the seismic inversion of P-P wave data and, with the optional P-S plug-in module, P-S converted wave data, or a combination of both.
Components within RockTrace

There are three modules in the RockTrace product:

    * P-P and P-S Elastic Impedance Log Curve Generator
    * Simultaneous AVA Constrained Sparse Spike Inversion
    * Vertical Data Alignment

In addition, in the Wavelets application, a multiple angle stack wavelet estimation tool is available with a RockTrace license.
Wavelet Estimation

Reflectivity logs are computed for estimating wavelets from the input partial angle stack data, this ensures AVA effects are properly incorporated into the estimated wavelet. However, RockTrace includes specific additional functionality in the Wavelets program of Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW). A near stack wavelet can be used as the starting point for estimating the far angle or offset wavelet. The effects of increasing angle on the wavelet are modeled in a controlled way using parameters such as Q, phase rotation, and shifting. These parameters are estimated during the wavelet estimation process.
Converted Wave Inversion

The Elastic Impedance Generator also supports estimation of converted wave, or P-S, elastic impedance logs. These P-S elastic impedance logs are then used to estimate the wavelet in the P-S seismic data set.
Vertical Data Alignment

The RockTrace simultaneous inversion cannot cope with excessively large time shifts between the partial stacks, which is caused by (among other things) residual NMO. The RockTrace Vertical Data Alignment module aligns the data by stretch and squeeze of one data set relative to another on a trace-by-trace basis. (The calculation is made by cross correlation, so it is often better to calculate the vertical alignment using band limited impedance data sets rather than seismic data sets, as the side lobe and tuning effects of the wavelet have been reduced.)

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
PowerLog - RPM
Read about the Benefits of Integrating Rock Physics with Petrophysics

Rock Physics Modeling

PowerLog - RPM is a rock physics software add-on module for PowerLog. It integrates the well log analysis of PowerLog with rock physics elastic modeling. RPM enables a fundamental modeling approacha petrophysical rock model is used to derive the effective elastic rock properties from fluid and mineral parameters, as well as rock structure information. The model parameters are calibrated by comparison of the synthetic to the available elastic sonic logs. RPM supports inclusion models and contact models including Stanford cemented spheres scheme 1 and 2.

RPM plays a significant role in seismic AVO analysis. A common problem in AVO analysis is the fact that DT logs are available but DTS logs are not. There is therefore a need to generate quality synthetic shear sonic logs that correspond to the compressional sonic and density logs. The consistency of the elastic logs is essential for the success of an AVO seismic analysis or inversion.

The propagation of seismic waves in fluid-filled porous rock depends on the rock matrix composition and structure, as well as the properties of the pore fluids. A correct velocity estimation must therefore also depend on these factors. RPM enables a fundamental modeling approach - a theoretical rock model is used to derive the effective elastic rock properties from fluid and mineral parameters, as well as rock structure information. The model parameters are calibrated by comparison of the synthetic to the available elastic sonic logs.

In addition to a number of simple averaging methods (Wyllie, Voigt, Reuss, Hashin-Shtrikman), RPM contains the following rock physics algorithms:

    * A fast approximation of Xu & Whites model
    * Greenberg & Castagnas relation
    * Gassmanns equation
    * Gardners relation
    * Modified upper & lower Hashin-Shtrikman method
    * Fluid-properties estimation based on Batzle & Wang

Once a rock model is constructed, fluid-substitution studies and invasion correction can be easily performed. The rock model also enables prediction of elastic curves for lithology parameters that are not present in the wells.

In addition to rock physics modeling, RPM allows you to estimate anisotropy
parameters from deviated well curves and correct sonic curves for anisotropy
influence.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
PowerLog 3

Well Log Petrophysical Analysis

PowerLog is used every day by petrophysicists, geologists, reservoir engineers and others involved in oil field appraisal and development. Unlike other products on the market, PowerLog works the way you doletting you drive the order of actions and the amount of guidance provided. You can work on multiple wells, data physically located anywhere in the world, and as an individual or as part of a team. PowerLog is truly multi-well and multi-user, providing a powerful well log interpretation environment for petrophysics and rock physics analysis. Its ease of use and intuitive interface are a testament to the feedback customers have provided over the past 20 years.

"With its user programming, data editing, multi-well interpretation and batch processing capabilities considered, PowerLog is perhaps the best value-for-the-dollar of any formation evaluation software product on the market today."Paul Connolly, Chief Petrophysicist, EOG Resources Houston
Tuned for Standard Petrophysical Workflows

PowerLog has everything you need to perform petrophysical analysis and view the results. All standard data formats are supported and easily loaded including array data.

Once data is loaded it can be inspected in a variety of viewers, including logplots, crossplots, basemaps, and histograms. The Basemap viewer allows you to see your wells relative to one another with an overlay of cartography, contours and attributes.

To assist in correcting and analyzing the data, PowerLog provides processors and leading algorithms such as Archie, Dual Water, Waxman Smits, and Juhasz. Every action in PowerLog is tuned to run fast and work the way you do.

"For our business, the multi-well capability is very powerful. We can literally process thousands of wells at one time. PowerLog's multi-well capability is far superior to any other program that I have seen to date. We just finished a 100-well project in four days. That's the power of PowerLog for you!"Jim Wallace, Principal and Petrophysicist, Hunt Wallace and Associates
On Top of Your Data

Data is the heart of petrophysical analysisand PowerLog. All data are available for your inspection, in both graphical and tabular form. Any item managed by PowerLogfrom a well to a top, curve or othercan be selected, viewed and edited. Any collection of items can be grouped together, and these groups are also managed as items that can be selected, viewed and edited.

Every change you make in PowerLog, whether through a process, viewer or table, automatically updates everywhere the data appears. A change made in the crossplot viewer, for example, will cause an update to the histogram view. Likewise, a change in one process will update others that share the data.

PowerLog honors the original imported data and automatically links key non-log data to processes based on user selection. Log data is commonly available in a mixture of increments between 6 inches and as little as 1/10 inch. PowerLog honors these measures and handles interpolation and extrapolation during processing and output so you don't have to do so. Both units and measures are preserved, making the analysis as true to the data as possible. For example, when data such as Rm appears in the log header, it can be captured and fed directly to the associated process so that when a correction is needed the parameter is already set.
Quick to Action

Petrophysical analysis by its very nature is a highly visual process. When you see a problem in a logplot or histogram, it makes sense that you would want to make a correction right there. PowerLog makes it easy for you to do just that. All changes are immediately reflected everywhere the affected data appears.

When viewing a logplot, for example, you may see a need to make a depth shift. All you need to do is select editing mode and make your adjustment. This is very fast and completely logical.

Normalization is another change that is easily made through either the crossplot or histogram. For example, if the calibration was off in one well, you can fix it with a bulk shift or gain and offset. PowerLog petrophysics software supports dual interval display during multi-well editingyou simply identify a soft interval and a hard interval and use them to calibrate the entire log. PowerLog can even auto-normalize if you have a series of wells that require the same fix.

As a final example, the Synthetic Curve Generator allows you to predict curves in wells where data is missing and to automate bad-data editing. For a curve that has problems, select a good section and PowerLog uses linear regression analysis to fix the problem. PowerLog outputs the equations, which you can cut and paste in to a MathPack if you want. The Synthetic Curve Generator can also be used for facies classification.

Advanced interpretation capabilities let you calculate clay volume, porosity, lithology and water saturation with a variety of simple and complex lithology and shaly sand modules. PowerLog also provides environmental corrections from all of the major logging companies including Schlumberger, Halliburton, Baker Atlas, and Sperry-Sun.
Adaptive & Flexible

Every project is different. Petrophysicists need the flexibility to approach each one in the most effective manner for that project. PowerLog works the way you do. No structured workflow manager is required. The menu bar and user interface guide you through the processing steps to complete your analysis. These natural processing steps follow common practice, but allow deviation at any point. PowerLog proposes structure, it does not impose it.

At every step of your analysis, PowerLog provides processes and algorithms that you can use to correct, process and display data. Among the processors are basic, Vshale calculator, simple and complex shaly sand analyses, and multimin lithology. Correction editors include depth shift, baseline shift, trend and square, -----, splice and environmental corrections.

Because critical decisions depend on your analysis, a clear and detailed history of your actions is imperative. PowerLog keeps a record of every action taken that affects the data. You do not need to undertake a massive documentation effort to ensure that months or years later the project methodology is still understood.

You can also undo or redo actions, and recover items from the trash. These safeguards turn potential disasters into easily reversed mistakes. You can feel free to experiment knowing that you can change your mind if you don't like the result.
Customizable & Extensible

PowerLog provides the means to go beyond its standard capabilities through user programming and optional integrated products. APIs are available for C# and VB.Net. With these APIs, you can create custom interpretation routines, call specialty algorithms, and integrate with other software, for example.

PowerLog works across a network and can link to data anywhere. You can use one computer to access PowerLog on another and work with data on yet another. PowerLog is also completely portable. All you need is a laptop to carry PowerLog to the well site, out to the rig or onto an airplane. When you reopen the application it will open where you left off, with all the viewers and data just as you left them. PowerLog works the way you do.

Two optional integrated products are available to extend PowerLog capabilities:

    * Statmin uses a probabilistic model to calculate lithology, mineralogy, and/or porosity and can easily adapt to the needs of the analyst. Any well log or computed curve that responds to formation bulk volumes can be used as an input. Statmin solves balanced, over-determined, and under-determined models. In addition to the mineral volumes, a reconstructed version of each input curve is computed and output.

    * PowerLog - RPM integrates the log analysis of PowerLog with rock physics elastic modeling. RPM enables a fundamental modeling approacha petrophysical rock model is used to derive the effective elastic rock properties from fluid and mineral parameters, as well as rock structure information. The model parameters are calibrated by comparison of the synthetic to the available elastic sonic logs. RPM supports inclusion models and contact models including Stanford cemented spheres scheme and 2. Industry standard methods include Xu & White, self-consistent, and Krief-Gurevich-Goldberg. Bound models include Voigt, Reuss, and Hill. RPM supports Hahin-Shtrikman upper and lower bounds, plus in-house velocity models. Gassmann fluid substitution and complete anisotropy support are also provided.

PowerLog Features

PowerLog is Microsoft Windows-based petrophysics software with a wide array of features, including:

    * Import (LAS, DLIS, LIS ASCII)
    * Import and view image files (tif, jpg, emf, etc.)
    * Logplot
    * Crossplot and Multi-well Crossplot
    * Histogram and Multi-well Histogram
    * Basemap
    * Tabular Listing
    * Journal File Manager
    * Edit (Rescale and Fill Gap)
    * Edit (Depth Shift, Baseline Shift, Splice)
    * Edit (-----, Trend/Square, Filter)
    * "Quicklook" Interpretation
    * Laminated Sand-Shale Analysis (LSSA)
    * Borehole Image Dip Picker
    * Synthetic Curve Generator
    * Reports (Curve Stats, Summation, Sensitivity)
    * Batch Reports (Curve Stats, Sum, Sensitivity)
    * Export (LAS, LAS Batch, LIS, ASCII)
    * Mathpack and standard log functions
    * N-D and N-S Crossplot Porosity and Neutron Matrix
    * TVD, TST, TVT
    * User Programming
    * Environmental Corrections
    * Clay Volume
    * Multimin/Complex Lithology
    * Shaly Sand
    * Water Saturation
    * Powerbatch

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
EarthModel FT

Build your geologic model in days...
And update it in hours!

EarthModel FT is an innovative geologic modeling system built around the revolutionary UpdateAbility concept.
UpdateAbility

EarthModel FT automatically tracks everything you do in the course of building your 3D geologic model, and can rebuild the model in minutes when you change or add inputs, or change any parameter.

Underlying every geologic model is EarthModel FTs software architecture based on the unique UpdateAbility concept. As the workflow is built, EarthModel FT automatically records and documents the steps so that a complete history of the workflow is available at every stage of the project. Every petrotechnical item in the project (e.g. surface, 3D mesh or porosity model) knows its place in the workflow. It knows what went into its creation and what other items later in the workflow depend on it.

With UpdateAbility, changes to parameters cause direct and indirect results to recalculate in response to the change. All descendants update when the parent item changes.

Need to add a new horizon to your model? Need to edit a fault and then reconstruct the entire model, re-sealing all faults and horizons? With EarthModel FT updating the entire geologic model is easier than ever.

As an example, lets say you have built a geologic model encompassing eight wells as shown here.

UpdateAbility Starting with 8 Wells

Now you find you have access to data from three additional wells that are outside your original area of interest. For some modeling programs, this represents a substantial amount of work to update the model to include these new wells. But not for EarthModel FT! Simply define a new area of interest that includes the additional wells, as shown here.

UpdateAbility Intermediate Model

And then use UpdateAbility to rebuild the model in one step. In this particular example, it took less than five minutes to define the new area of interest and rebuild the model.

UpdateAbility Final Model

UpdateAbility works like a spreadsheet. Once you have built the spreadsheet, any change to the value or formula in a cell instantly causes the entire worksheet to update and stay current. In EarthModel FT, the result is a dynamic, living workflow where anything, anywhere in the project may be revised at any time, causing the model to rebuild automatically.
TrackAbility

Since EarthModel FT records all the details of the model being built, it also has a history that is easy to view and understand. This history is called TrackAbility, and allows you to go back to a model that was constructed months or years ago and quickly see how it was built. This also makes is much easier to pass an existing model to a different person to take over its maintenance and updating.
Assistants

Assistants in EarthModel FT step you through the model building process, link commonly used functionality, bring together viewers and parameters, and facilitate rapid movement between different items in the workflow. They automatically create groups and folders to store your data for a more organized project.
Speed

The ability to quickly update a model with UpdateAbility certainly makes it faster to maintain a geologic model than has been possible previously, but how about the speed in making the initial model itself? EarthModel FT also helps you build the initial geomodel more quickly, with a more streamlined workflow and faster geostatistical algorithms for populating your model. Clients have reported that using EarthModel FT enables them to build their initial model five to ten times faster than with other programs. Automating the model building process via Assistants also helps you get to results in less time.
Low Frequency Modeling

EarthModel FT can also be used to build complex structural models for propagating well information using distance-based interpolation. These models can be transferred to a seismic grid and used as the low frequency stabilization for pre- and post stack deterministic inversion or geostatistical inversion projects.
Structural Modeling

EarthModel FT handles complex models with large numbers of faults. The Assistants make it easy to deal with many faults and horizons, while still retaining all the advantages of UpdateAbility.

EarthModel FT allows you to repair faults and automatically truncate against surfaces. In the example below, this fault was interpreted in another package and imported to EarthModel FT. Truncation against other surfaces was a problem. But UpdateAbility makes it possible and easy to fixjust adjust the fault nodes and the whole structural model updates as required.

Indicator and Reservoir Property Modeling

The reservoir properties, such as lithofacies, porosity and permeability, can be determined either using the geostatistical techniques within EarthModel FT, or in combination with Fugro-Jasons seismic-driven reservoir characterization methods. In combination with the RockScale module of EarthModel FT, 3D lithology and property models derived from seismic data can be properly imported and used as 3D trends to guide the geostatistical simulations. This method produces far superior models compared to importing 2D attribute maps to guide the simulation.

3D Seismic to Simulator

Fugro-Jason is the only company to offer end-to-end capabilities to start with well logs, geology, and seismic and deliver static models to the simulator that history match with little or no intervention. Building models that can be defined in both geophysical and geological terms is a key element in this process.

EarthModel FT meets these requirements, building the complex model to support the advanced seismic reservoir characterization processes that deliver accurate rock property volumes from the seismic data. These model realizations are constrained to honor all the information known about the reservoir, and so have a very small standard deviation. These models are easily upscaled, ranked, and transferred to your reservoir simulation software for dynamic simulation.

See the An Integrated Case Study from Seismic to Simulation through Geostatistical Inversion paper for a case example of this workflow.

EarthModel FT  The fastest way to build (and maintain) your geologic model. Available on either Linux or Windows.

----------


## ali12

Jason Geoscience Workbench 8.2
AVO Analysis
AVO Attribute Extraction and Analysis

AVO Analysis can be used as a reconnaissance tool to look for AVO anomalies and decide the appropriate approach to quantitative reservoir characterization.
Example

CrossplotAt left is a cross plot of the intercept versus gradient (Shuey 2-term) extracted along a horizon on the section shown below, color coded with time.

A number of points diverge from the trend, indicating a Class-I AVO anomaly.

What this means in terms of rock properties is purely qualitative. However, when looking at a simultaneous inversion result, (the bottom two panels of the section view) the reason is clear: The Vp/Vs in the layer above the horizon changes dramatically across the anticline.

AVO Section View

Using AVO Analysis for reconnaissance followed by the appropriate JGW inversion technique is an efficient way to find and characterize prospects within any seismic survey.
AVO Analysis in JGW

AVO effects on pre-stack CMP gathers provide basic information on the lithology and fluids in the reservoir rocks in your field. Fugro-Jason now offers an AVO attribute extraction application that is integrated with all the other JGW applications, allowing customers to be able to do a better job of integrating traditional seismic AVO analysis and JGW seismic inversion.

AVO analysis helps in the prediction of reservoir characteristics away from well control points. Reliable estimation of petrophysical parameters is needed as input for such studies. These petrophysical estimates are an integral part of advanced reservoir characterization and modeling. Fugro-Jason also offers the PowerLog and RPM set of integrated petrophysics/rock physics applications to support the petrophysical modeling needed for robust AVO analyses.

Starting with NMO-corrected gathers, you can use the AVO Analysis module to make a first pass scan to detect amplitude anomalies, as well as make an estimation of the contrast of the seismic and elastic properties of the rocks.

The following attributes are offered:

    * Intercept and gradient (Shuey 2-term),
    * Intercept, gradient and far offset (Shuey 3-term),
    * Vp and Vs contrast (Smith & Gidlow),
    * Zp and Zs contrast (Fatti et. al),
    * Bulk- and Shear  modulus and density contrast (Cray et. al).

Mute, taper, stabilization, and filter functions are included to ensure robust results.

Shuey 2-Term

Input NMO gathers and Shuey 2-term intercept and gradient results. Background color is the P-Velocity trend used for angle-offset conversions.

----------


## geologist2010

can you please send me jason 8


adola_sheemy@yahoo.comSee More: Fugro-Jason Product Suite Now Available on Microsoft Windows

----------


## petcad

Dear Ali: do you have this soft?
O do you have powerlog 3.0?

----------


## petrofars

the Ali12 Account is banned and admin didn't do anything to solve it so he cant answer you.

----------


## petrofars

I have VisualVoxAt windows version, but I need Jason 8.2 for Windows. even the installer will be useful.
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## petrofars

Please upload the installer

----------


## petcad

Dear friends: i have installer for Powerlog and Powerbench 3.1 and a temp lic. I need help to make a permanent license.

----------


## pepe_gri

> Dear friends: i have installer for Powerlog and Powerbench 3.1 and a temp lic. I need help to make a permanent license.



Why dont U share them with us....  and maybe someone could help......


......................

----------


## meyssam1983

I need it too
Please share
Regards

----------


## nunonuno

I can't see the Page 2.
Why?

----------


## oil man

> Dear friends: i have installer for Powerlog and Powerbench 3.1 and a temp lic. I need help to make a permanent license.



U can upload first ,then Somebody will
work out

----------


## paolomaldini

Please  somebody has a manual or  training  course of power log????
Thanks in advance

----------


## rammaj-2000

can u share jason 8 plz

----------


## bendorf

any body here has Jason 8.3 installation or medicen. I have a ----- but dont know does it work or not. 


I need installer to try thatSee More: Fugro-Jason Product Suite Now Available on Microsoft Windows

----------


## petrofars2

please upload jason 8.3 installation media

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

can anyone pls share installer and/or c%^%$. Any version would be fine for my project. thanks

----------

